# Fixing drywall questions



## Aaronac8 (3 mo ago)

How do I repair this water damage to my drywall?

These pictures show the first area that needs to be repaired:















Here is the other area:







Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

it depends on whether the sheetrock is warped or not. if it isnt you just scrap off loose stuff maybe re-nail a bit to tighten then mud and tape. if warped cut it back to flat and put a patch in it. when you do your final mudding make sure you feather it out wide enough to hide the humps that will be there. 

stay as far away from that molding if you can too.


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

use primer/sealer....


----------

